# Fur inside tool belt???



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

No disrespect to the OP but awhile back I was standing waiting for a train on the under ground in LandesbrÜcken in Hamburg and there was this glass case with a little model of a guy in it wearing fur underpants and a fur band on his elbow and knee.I asked the German guy I was working with WTF this?He said its cat fur, its good for rheumatism.Well LMAO I nearly wet my self.I just said "I suppose it would be OK if it was inside out.


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Occidental has a wool lined belt, so when it gets sweaty it licks away the moisture. Really comfortable


i always thought about getting one of those for my occidental pouches, but i cheaped out and use a nylon covered foam padded thing you slip your belt through, it keeps the belt from digging into my sides all day and as a bonus keeps my pouches from sliding up and down the belt when i take them off.

got it from Menards, actually came with a decent leather belt too, but my ocidental belt is tough to beat.

edit: now that i have 15 posts i should be able to link it










i use the padded part, works great. now that i hear the fur belt thing works i wonder if that'd be better? either way this thing was like 10 bucks, and pretty durable, so i can't complain. i tend to carry a little more in my pouches than most guys though, so the extra weight is killer.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5006-Hip-Pads-Sheepskin-p/occ-5006.htm

occi hip pads

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5005-Small-Belt-with-Liner-p/occ-5005%20sm.htm

same thing as the hip pads basically, but one piece

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5035S-3-RANGER-TOOL-BELT-p/occ-5035s xl.htm

and finally the belt lined in sheep skin

i bet they smell really bad after a while.


----------

